# Where can you buy commodity cheese?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm not talking about tho old government commodity cheese, I'm talking about the 40 pound blocks or 20 pound wheels that cheese is commonly made in. Does anyone sell this? If you could get it at near commodity price it would save a ton of money.


----------



## Mr.Hogwallop (Oct 2, 2009)

The local Giant Eagle (the big one) sells huge cheese wheels and all sorts of stuff. You can even buy a half a goat or lamb. 

It's twice as big as lowes inside. They have hydroponic lettuce growing in a big set up.

When I first saw it I said "hey, this is just like pot growers use.. cool"

I got a dirty look from the produce lady.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Costco sometimes has big blocks and some restaurant supply places too.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Last month bought a 10 lbs. of mozzarella & provolone cheese Yancy's Fancy for $10 each. It was an advertised tent sale started @ 10 a.m. by 10:45 the semi trailer had been emptied. 
Once a year we have been able to buy 20 wheels of cheese for $1 per pound. The first time we scored Swiss & a Sharp Cheddar with Bacon bits. I'm not quite sure why it's sold for dirt cheap prices just that it is ice cold when it is handed off to me. 
If your ever in the Buffalo area let me know & I can hook u up. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I went with an Aunt back in the 70's to get her commodities... my cousin is challenged and qualified for all kinds of help. Stood in line for a couple hours, got a 2lb block of cheese, a bag of rice, and a bag of flour. The cheese was that gawdawful American solidified cheeze whiz kind of cheese. I've been mighty hungry before, and figure I'd have to be on week two or three before I nibbled on govt. cheese (if you can even call it cheese!).

When in AK, all the larger stores had 5lb blocks of cheese... in these parts, finding a 2lb block is a chore... The butchers I get my free meat from get a 20lb wheel and slice it for their customers (old 'rat trap' style cheddar). Of course, the deli's in most of the grocery stores have pretty good size chunks of cheese available...


----------

